# TRIALS BIKE Rider at old Ironworks.



## spacepunk (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi guys, came across this on youtube, has anyone been here? 
[ame]http://youtu.be/ShbC5yVqOdI[/ame]


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 10, 2011)

Never been there but bloody hell what a video! Seen stuff like this at the NASS Fesitval 2010 & 2011 but this bloke spits all over them by the looks of it! 

And people say were dangerous!


----------



## st33ly (Oct 10, 2011)

Great video!


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 10, 2011)

WOW, looks like a great place and a top notch video. really cool


----------



## night crawler (Oct 10, 2011)

Hate to say this but this way featured in a TV show a couple of months ago when it showed how the video was made along with tree others featuring Free running,skateboarding and another sport. It was brilliant.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Oct 11, 2011)

tadaaaaaaaa

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=18251[/ame]

I actually made £265 out of this place when AA paid to use one of my pictures from the set!


If you go, just talk to the people maintaining the trains, they are happy for people to photograph, just like to be asked as they have had problems with pikies.


----------



## tattooed (Oct 11, 2011)

*Amazing!*

Fan-bloody-tastic!


----------



## kevsy21 (Oct 11, 2011)

Brilliant,what a talent he is.


----------



## smiler (Oct 11, 2011)

What a fantastic way to explore a site, I think I will give it a miss.


----------



## Lolpeacock (Oct 11, 2011)

A very talented BMXer, Great vid, superb resolution. I hope if we've got a national team in this sport, this dude is part of it. :notworthy:


----------



## night crawler (Oct 11, 2011)

Here some info on him. The film was made for Channel 4


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow, loving that. Great location, loads of talent, lovely piece of filming and fab music.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Oct 11, 2011)

Red bull are great for sponsoring extreme hobbies, maybe they should sponsor a bit of extreme photography, aka UE lol.

Wings would be a great addition to get into some locations.

Here is an older video of the BMX rider (some awesome locations again)...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj6ho1-G6tw[/ame]


----------



## bexsfl (Oct 11, 2011)

i got all excited when it said bmx but that is not a bmx


----------



## mark82 (Oct 12, 2011)

*not bmx but mountain bike trials*

dont want to seem like im being picky or anything like that but its not bmx hes a mountain bike trials rider called Danny macaskill bmx's have 20 inch wheels the wheels on the bike in the video are 26 inch


----------



## mark82 (Oct 12, 2011)

*not bmx but mountain bike trials*



Derelict-UK said:


> Red bull are great for sponsoring extreme hobbies, maybe they should sponsor a bit of extreme photography, aka UE lol.
> 
> Wings would be a great addition to get into some locations.
> 
> ...



actually not bmx but a trials bike with 26 inch wheels


----------



## mark82 (Oct 12, 2011)

*not bmx but mountain bike trials*



Lolpeacock said:


> A very talented BMXer, Great vid, superb resolution. I hope if we've got a national team in this sport, this dude is part of it. :notworthy:



he aint a bmx'er


----------



## krela (Oct 12, 2011)

Okay fine, but do you really need to say the same thing 3 times?!


----------



## Lolpeacock (Oct 12, 2011)

"its not bmx hes a mountain bike trials rider "

Along those lines it aint a mountain is it?
Tool for the job I suppose.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Oct 12, 2011)

mark82 said:


> actually not bmx but a trials bike with 26 inch wheels



I meant Bike Mountain XTREME but couldn't be arsed to say it, so put BMX instead


----------



## penance (Oct 14, 2011)

He was in Bristol last month, absolutely fantastic rider.

Just to add to the pedantry:
It is neither a BMX or a mountain bike, Its a trials bike, the wheels are 24" and not 26".


----------



## mabsky (Jan 14, 2012)

Danny Macaskill is AMAZING


----------



## Landsker (Jan 14, 2012)

Superb, looks a great site too!


----------



## DMG15 (Jan 14, 2012)

Beautiful place, beautiful biking and such a beautiful song. Such a perfect video!


----------



## mark82 (Jan 14, 2012)

*well yes*



krela said:


> Okay fine, but do you really need to say the same thing 3 times?!



if it aint bmx it aint bmx why call something something that its not call it picky call it being an idiot call it what ever ya want to call it i call it labeling it as it is " mountain bike trials is not bmx"


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jan 14, 2012)

really though, does it matter that much to you? are you going to not be able to sleep tonight because someone called a bike a bmx that really is a bike that isn't a bmx?

Just get on with life, there are more important things to care about!


----------



## moisheD123 (Jan 16, 2012)

to get back to the main question in hand, I saw the location on another urbex forum , i cant rememberwhat it was but it was in Ayrshire at a steel and train works


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jan 16, 2012)

moisheD123 said:


> to get back to the main question in hand, I saw the location on another urbex forum , i cant rememberwhat it was but it was in Ayrshire at a steel and train works



If you read the thread, I linked my report of the site...



Derelict-UK said:


> tadaaaaaaaa
> 
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=18251
> 
> ...


----------



## krela (Jan 16, 2012)

I've changed the title of the thread to quieten the pedants.


----------



## penance (Jan 18, 2012)

mark82 said:


> if it aint bmx it aint bmx why call something something that its not call it picky call it being an idiot call it what ever ya want to call it i call it labeling it as it is " mountain bike trials is not bmx"



When being a pedant it pays to check your facts.
A mountain bike has either 26" or 29" wheels, the bike in the vide has 24" wheels and is a trials bike not a mountain bike.
So why call it something that it is not, hmm??


----------



## krela (Jan 18, 2012)

penance said:


> When being a pedant it pays to check your facts.
> A mountain bike has either 26" or 29" wheels, the bike in the vide has 24" wheels and is a trials bike not a mountain bike.
> So why call it something that it is not, hmm??



Give it a rest will you.


----------



## phill.d (Jan 18, 2012)

24'' wheels? 
In my day chain sprockets were bigger than that, you were lucky to get 3 Sturmey-Archer Gears when I was a lad lol


----------



## night crawler (Jan 18, 2012)

I had to save up for mine, cost me a fiver


----------



## Em_Ux (Jan 19, 2012)

I didn't see this when it was 1st posted but wow what a video! That guy is talented!


----------



## cogito (Jan 19, 2012)

Derelict-UK said:


> really though, does it matter that much to you? are you going to not be able to sleep tonight because someone called a bike a bmx that really is a bike that isn't a bmx?
> 
> Just get on with life, there are more important things to care about!



Calling a trials rider a bmxer "cause they both do stunts on bikes" is like calling an explorer a pikey "cause they both get up to no good in places they shouldn't be."


----------



## krela (Jan 19, 2012)

Give it a mother fucking rest already!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jan 19, 2012)

'sticks & stones may break my bones but words will never hurt me'


----------



## krela (Jan 19, 2012)

What a pointless petty argument. We established 3 months ago that it's a trials bike.

Thread closed.


----------

